# Lyft app is asking for my SS#



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Has anybody else seen this?
Is it legit?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

No and it’s weird AF!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I had to do a reverification the other day but, and it’s a big but, they asked for my DL#.

I know you’re not the first that’s posted about this request for a SS# but I can’t remember what the final answer was on it.

Try the forum’s search function?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Never seen that, especially asking for the full number instead of the last 4 digits. They usually ask for drivers lic #'


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve never been asked to verify anything for lyft. I think I’ll just stay offline.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-verification-using-your-ss.339339/


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Very dodgy. I'd contact them directly. It's very unusual to have to dish out your full SSN unless it's a situation like getting a credit check, taking out a loan, applying for a job, etc.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

That is absolutely illegal. Even the government will never ask for your SS # unless in paper corrispondente, or in person at at state and/or a federal building.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It could be legit since Uber and Lyft would have to provide information to the IRS. But I'd still contact them directly to make sure it's not a scam.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Post you social security number here and I will look into it for you


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Has anybody else seen this?
> Is it legit?


Illegal as ****

Put in a fake one that's a few digits off, best case, oh well, worst case you "mistyped" it. What can they do...DEACtivAte you?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

MHR said:


> I had to do a reverification the other day but, and it's a big but, they asked for my DL#.
> 
> I know you're not the first that's posted about this request for a SS# but I can't remember what the final answer was on it.
> 
> Try the forum's search function?


They require your DL every time you log into the web site


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

disp350 said:


> They require your DL every time you log into the web site


This was in the app.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Lyft app is asking for my SS#


Post 'em a fake SS#.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Never give your ss# out.
These apps are hacked so easily. That's why they use xxxx-xx-xxxx.
The legitimate apps always say they will never ask for your ss#.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> ... and it's a big but...


:whistling:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I sent lyft a message, and they wrote back that “it sounds weird” and said they would send my message to another department that could better help me. It’s been all day and I haven’t heard from anybody else. I simply refuse to enter my SS in their app. Maybe I should consider myself deactivated.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Credit ratings with high debt to income ratios are Not Sought after by thieves
Most uber drivers are very very Safe !


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Post 'em a fake SS#.


I did that one time. My old company sent me to a hospital to work on their paging system. The hospital had a contractor sign in sheet, and they wanted my SS# on there. I could see all the other contractors numbers. The sign in sheet sat right there on the counter for everyone to see. I gave them a fake number and went to work. That wouldn't work in this situation with Lyft.



Cold Fusion said:


> Credit scores below 600 with high debt to income ratios are Not Sought after by thieves
> Most uber drivers are very very Safe !


My credit score is over 800


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Stick to your guns Zen. Transferring your "weird" request to another dept is likely a good thing.

I'm rooting for ya. Anyone with a 800+ score is OK in my book. Not ez to achieve.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I did that one time. My old company sent me to a hospital to work on their paging system. The hospital had a contractor sign in sheet, and they wanted my SS# on there. I could see all the other contractors numbers. The sign in sheet sat right there on the counter for everyone to see. I gave them a fake number and went to work. That wouldn't work in this situation with Lyft.
> 
> 
> My credit score is over 800


I stated Debt to earning.
A 5YO has a score over 800


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

After you give ss#, they will reward you with 10 million dollars, transferred from a Nigerian prince account. All they need is your bank account and routing number ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Has anybody else seen this?
> Is it legit?


LYFT DESERATELY TRYING TO RAISE REVENUE !


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Has anybody else seen this?
> Is it legit?


Maybe they are making you an employee and need it for tax purposes.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Has anybody else seen this?
> Is it legit?


Be careful when you go into new porn sites. Stick with legitimate porn sites. 
UP members will give out top 10 porn sites that is legitimate ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Do you use a Lyft sponsored pay card? That's the only way I can see that even being remotely legit. If you have doubts, log into the Lyft app and see if it asks you for your SS#. All else fails, tell them "13" and send them this picture...


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Give them 420-69-6969


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Give them 420-69-6969


Or 000-867-5309 (Jenny song).


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> I stated Debt to earning.
> A 5YO has a score over 800


What is a 5YO?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> I stated Debt to earning.
> A 5YO has a score over 800


a 5YO has no credit. Worse than bad credit. Ask any 18 year old trying to get a loan for a car.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Surprised nobodies said this but delete the app ASAP and make sure you don’t have any passwords or card info saved on your phone. Some of these worms burrow into the registry files of the app or the operating systems registry files to pull data in the background. Do you use WiFi at home and in stores? Most of these hacks happen over WiFi. You can test your access to lyft by borrowing a friends phone, downloading lyft and logging into your account. Make sure it’s not connected to a WiFi network when you download lyft just in case. I would also run an online credit and info check, there’s a couple ones in online that are free once a year.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lyft already has your SS#. They need it for your 1099 at the end of the year.

If you can get to your Personal Documents page on the app, you can check to see of there's an issue or not.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Sent another message to Lyft today, and got the same response. They will forward to another department. I don't know what department that might be. They disappear befor I can ask.



SuzeCB said:


> Lyft already has your SS#. They need it for your 1099 at the end of the year.
> 
> If you can get to your Personal Documents page on the app, you can check to see of there's an issue or not.


I'm sure I gave them my SS when I signed up. I don't see that in my documents page, which is a good thing. Everything else there looks good.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Sent another message to Lyft today, and got the same response. They will forward to another department. I don't know what department that might be. They disappear befor I can ask.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I gave them my SS when I signed up. I don't see that in my documents page, which is a good thing. Everything else there looks good.


As another user posted, delete the app, you phone may be compromised by a hacker. Try a different phone out to see if it still does the same.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Surprised nobodies said this but delete the app ASAP and make sure you don't have any passwords or card info saved on your phone. Some of these worms burrow into the registry files of the app or the operating systems registry files to pull data in the background. Do you use WiFi at home and in stores? Most of these hacks happen over WiFi. You can test your access to lyft by borrowing a friends phone, downloading lyft and logging into your account. Make sure it's not connected to a WiFi network when you download lyft just in case. I would also run an online credit and info check, there's a couple ones in online that are free once a year.


I deleted the app and reloaded it, while not on wifi. The new app had me confirm my phone number, then texted me a six digit code, which it wanted me to come back and enter into the app. When I did that, I got a message saying that I had not completed a verification on another device, and could not proceed on the new device until that past verification was complete. It's the same device! So now I'm locked out. Effectively deactivated.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Is there a HUB/Green light place where you can go in person?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DriverRI said:


> Is there a HUB/Green light place where you can go in person?


There's one in Philly, @ZenUber .


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverRI said:


> Is there a HUB/Green light place where you can go in person?


Yep. Just went to the hub. They took my phone in the back and straightened it out. Don't know what they did, and I probably don't want to. But They got me all set up. Very fast.

They said every six months you need to verify. Sometimes the app will ask for your SS#, and sometimes for your drivers license number.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

make 1 up and give 1.
if its legit it wont let you back on line. whats the deal here ? drivers geez we cant figure this out ? ow i for got we work for less then min wage


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Glad to hear, it has been fixed!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverRI said:


> Glad to hear, it has been fixed!!


Yea - I don't know if I should celebrate, or feel sorry for myself. 
Lol


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

At least you didn’t get hacked


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Yea - I don't know if I should celebrate, or feel sorry for myself.
> Lol


A little of column A, a little of column B, and a nice bottle of crown should do the trick.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> A little of column A, a little of column B, and a nice bottle of crown should do the trick.


Now your talking.


----------

